# Have you ever been head butted?



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

By your own GSD? I knew my dogs were hard headed mentally, but I had no idea they were hard headed physically! The other day I was trying to get a ball out from under the couch, Rogue, my 7mo pup, decided it would be fun to run across the couch with her head down and charged right into my face! I felt the worse pain, blood went everywhere, and I couldn't see much because my eyes were watering so bad, the next morning I had a black eye. I am better now, black eye has gone, but my nose is still sore, it isn't broken, but it felt like she had snapped it in half. I had no idea how hard their heads were!! Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Got to love a head to the nose. It tops head under the chin while your mouth is open. About equal with 9 month old east german blockhead dump truck puppy running full speed then forgetting to TURN before he runs into the back of the knee. 

I tell non dog people that my knees are just bad... always been that way (always had GSDs)


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

You were lucky not to have been hurt worse.

Our first GSD Axel, we had two acres & there was all farmland around us. I used to take him in the back & he's maybe a couple hundred feet away, I would crouch down & call him, he would run full speed at me, at the last minute he would veer away.

One day I was out with him & one of my stepdaughters, Jocelyn. We played our usual game, I crouched down & called him, except this time, he did not veer, he ran right into me like a freight train.

I remember going up in the air (he was over 100 lbs. by this time) & falling down, splat. Jocelyn was laughing, then she stopped to make sure I was okay. I had the wind knocked out of me good, Axel, he was completely unfazed by it all. We started playing different games after that.

My cat Cheetah is a head butter though. Even though he's a cat, if he catches me off guard he'll head butt hard enough to bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

My brother got it with my black lab once and he had a black eye also. He went to bend down to say hi and chelsea came up at the same time...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh my all the time 
mostly with my Lab thought hurts like a mother


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll never forget when Grace gave my dad a black eye and he had to tell the guys at work that the dog did it...no one believed him!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Bella isn't a head-butter. She prefers to punce, like Simba in the lion king, on top of people who are laying down. I learned the hard way that if she puts her ball on my stomach, I better throw it, because if I wait she'll go from sitting patiently to on top of me yapping without any hesitation. Luckily, Bella is only 75 lbs, but thats not much consolation when she's on top of you.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha, all those stories made me feel better, glad to hear I am not alone! 

Melissa - it is hard to get people to beleive your dog gave you the black eye, everyone I ran across gave me this look like "You poor woman, what man did that to you!?!" My husband didn't want to go anywhere with me.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

yes, right in the eye!

Had a nice lil mark from that one...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was bending down and Whitney was launching herself up onto her dog shelter, maybe 42 inches off of the ground. Connection was my forhead. 

I nearly went down. I was nauseated for days, and had a splitting head ache. 

Whitney could not eat for two days. The vet told me that if the dog was affected I probably had a concussion. 

Yeah, I have been head butted by my GSD. Good think it was my skinny little one. Rushie or Dubya would have probably killed me.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Not only have I been headbutted and had dog jump up connecting her head with my open lower jaw (clack went the teeth) but I have had a nice snout to the area between my nose and upper lip! Crikey did my eyes water and I had a headache for days!


----------

